# Lassen Retriever Club



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

OPEN CALLBACKS: 1,2,3,4,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,16,17,18,19,24,25,26,27,29,31,32,33,35,
36,40,41,42,44. Total 29


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

DERBY CALLBACKS, 4th Series:

1,3,6,11,12,16,18,20


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

OPEN CALLBACKS, 3 Series:

3,4,6,8,9,10,11,12,16,17,18,19,24,25,26,27,29,32,33,
36,40,41,42,44

Total 24


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Just heard Lexie won the Derby, another Willie X Star pup!!! Congrats to Casey! 

Sorry, don't have any other results.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

AM CALLBACKS WATER BLIND:
1,6,11,13,14,16,17,20,22,24,30,34,35,37

Total 14


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Open Results:
1# 29 Saber H Chris Hatch
2 # 10 Lilly H Bill Sargenti
3#8 Cappy H Jerry Patopea
4# 35 Boo H Mike Taylor
RJ # 33 Comet H Patopea/ Harger
JAM# 6 Addy,32 Biz, 12 Dutch,3 Odin, H/ Eric Fangsrud
JAM Patopea #?


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Callbacks to the 4th in the AM
1,6,11,13,14,17,22,24,30,35,37. O yeah, and my sweet yellow dog Spanky 34. Yahoo!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any AM Results?


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

hatch one the am


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Open Results:
1# 29 Saber H Chris Hatch
2 # 10 Lilly H Bill Sargenti
3#8 Cappy H Jerry Patopea



caduckman6 said:


> hatch one the am


Did Saber win the double header this weekend then, or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

yup he won both


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to a true Amateur Chris Hatch who won the Open and won the Amateur with his FC/AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber.

Not only was this a DOUBLE HEADER, Saber now has 100 all-age points and is qualified to run the 2013 National Amateur. Chris and Saber, what a team !

Saber's good friend FC/AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia got a 3rd in the Amateur at this trial.


The trial ran smoothly, the tests in all stakes were good ones, and the judges were superb to work with. No rain, the sun was out, but we had some very strong winds which made the tests much more difficult -- especially those cross-wind blinds. 

I just got home from the trial so am a bit late to put up the results on EE. I will do that now.

Helen Graves, Field Trial Secretary


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Chris Hatch on the Double Header..it doesnt surprise me that Saber is at 100 AA points, but it does surprise me that he isnt in the conversation when people ask about a possible stud choice or even as a favorite to win a National

Congrats to Saber along with Chris on an outstanding ongoing career


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Chris Hatch on the Double Header..it doesnt surprise me that Saber is at 100 AA points, but it does surprise me that he isnt in the conversation when people ask about a possible stud choice or even as a favorite to win a National
> 
> Congrats to Saber along with Chris on an outstanding ongoing career


Bon,

Saber is an EIC carrier. There seems to be a stigma about being a carrier which means the field performance qualities of an EIC carrier stud dog is being overlooked. Saber is a PROVEN PRODUCER and comes from proven lines (son of Patton, etc.) We chose to bred to him back in 2008 before EIC was a topic of conversation and before the EIC test was available. 

We got an outstanding litter breeding to Saber. Five on the 2010 Derby list; one did not run Derby. He ran hunt tests and got his MH title before age 2 yrs. then he started running trials and has his all age win. Until last weekend, 5 of those Saber pups were knocking on the door to get their AFC titles. Bobby got his AFC title a week ago. That means the other 4 Saber pups are still knocking on the door for their AFC titles. 

Saber has qualified for a handful of National Amateurs and National Opens. He was a National Amateur FINALIST in 2011. 

I hope the EIC carrier stigma goes away as Saber and other EIC carriers are not being used. Breeders with EIC clear bitches can use these talented carrier stud dogs. The gene pool needs them. 

My 2-cents,
Helen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Results for the Lassen Ret Club field trial are posted on Entry Express. Congratulations to all. Thank you to all who entered. It was a great sunny (but windy) weekend. 

Helen Graves, F.T. Secretary


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

helencalif said:


> Congratulations to a true Amateur Chris Hatch who won the Open and won the Amateur with his FC/AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber.
> 
> Not only was this a DOUBLE HEADER, Saber now has 100 all-age points and is qualified to run the 2013 National Amateur. Chris and Saber, what a team !
> 
> ...


I liked when they poured icewater over his head.


----------



## DryCreek (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations Chris Hatch! You deserve it!


----------



## Ed Steward (Mar 30, 2005)

yes congrats.


----------

